# Assassin's Creed movie coming 2015 starring Fassbender as Altair



## heidi2521 (May 19, 2013)

Assassin's Creed (2015) - Box Office Mojo

*www.facebook.com/pages/Assassins-Creed-2/100538292870


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 19, 2013)

Magneto is Altair?


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2013)

Why not just cast this guy? :

*www.gamongirls.com/IMG/jpg/altair3.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 19, 2013)

^ He's just a model.
At last, Ubisoft done it. Hope, the movie makers won't spoil it like "Prince of persia" movie..

For god's sake, please make the PEAK sturdy in the movie. 
Not like this. *irishrailwaymodeller.com/images/smilies/facepalm.gif

*www.blogcdn.com/www.joystiq.com/media/2009/10/gam_assassinscreedlineage1_580.jpg


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2014)

Now this movie, got the director too. . .

*www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/29/michael-fassbenders-macbeth-director-to-helm-assassins-creed-movie

Time to take out those templars!!


----------



## setanjan123 (May 1, 2014)

Hmm nice. Been waiting for more news about this move. Imo to b honest fassbender would be more suited as ezio. In AC revelations his voice sounds like fassbender. Anyways that guy has got some serious acting skills and i think will pull of the role of altair well.


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2014)

Apart from finding the director and starring in the film, Fassbender’s also going to be producing the movie!


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2014)

i want this movie to have a liitle bit of slo-mo moves like in 300 and really awesome parkour


----------

